# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Bor Nedir?

## atoybil

Bor Nedir?

Bor madenini kısaca bünyesinde değişik oranlarda bor oksit içeren (B203) mineral olarak tanımlayabiliriz. Bor minerallerinin içerikleri farklı olduğundan dünya bor madeni rezervlerinin karşılaştırılması borik oksit cinsinden yapılmaktadır. Türkiyeğde en yaygın bulunan bor mineralleri Tinkal, Kolemanit ve üleksitğtir. Toz deterjan sanayiinde aktif oksijen taşıyıcısı olarak kullanılan sodyum perbonat dışında, bor ürünlerinin nihai kullanımında asıl işlev bünyelerindeki bor oksit olduğu için çeşitli bor ürünlerinin birbirlerini ikame özelliği de mevcuttur. Bir başka ifadeyle bir bor ürünü aynı zamanda bir başka bor ürününün ticari rakibi olabilmektedir. 
Bor Madeniğnin Türkiyeğdeki Yeri

Türkiye için stratejik öneme sahiptir. Bor madeni ülkemize gözardı edilmeyecek derecede gelir sağlayan bir madendir. Ortadoğu ülkeleri için petrolün nasıl bir stratejik önemi varsa bor da Türkiye için aynı derecede önemli ve stratejik durumdadır. Bir başka önemli konu ise deterjan sanayiinden uzay teknolojisine kadar geniş kullanım alanı olan bor, bir daha yerine konulamayacak bir yeraltı kaynağıdır. Türkiyeğde nerelerde bor bulunduğuna kısaca bakarsak; 

ğ Kırka Bor İşletmeleri: Yıllık 800,000 ton ham bor üretim kapasitesine sahiptir. Yataklarının esasını tinkal konsantre, boraks pentahidrat ve boraks dekahidrat oluşturmaktadır. 
ğ Emet Bor İşletmesi: Yıllık 500,000 ton ham bor üretim kapasitesine sahiptir. Yataklarının esasını cevher kolomanit oluşturmaktadır. 
ğ Bigadiç Bor İşletmesi: Yıllık 200,000 ton ham bor üretim kapasitesine sahiptir. Yataklarının esasını kolomanit oluşturmaktadır. Bazılarında ise üleksit, inyoit, hidroborasit, meyerhofferit, terçit, havlit ve pandermit minerallerine rastlanmaktadır. 
ğ Kestelek Bor İşletmesi: Yıllık 100,000 ton ham bor üretim kapasitesine sahiptir. Yataklarının esasını boraks deka, borik asit ve sodyum perborat oluşturmaktadır.

Gördüğümüz gibi bir çok çeşitli madenin değişik yörelerde bulunması ve birinin diğerinin ticari rakibi olması Türkiyeğye bu çeşitlilik açısından avantaj sağlamaktadır.

Neden Stratejik?

ABD uzay teknolojisinde, Türkiye ise sabun yapımında kullanmakta. Kullanım alanlarına bakmak bu madenin neden stratejik olduğunu gayet iyi ortaya koymaktadır. üünkü bor şu anda 250ğye yakın sanayi ürününde kullanılan bir element durumundadır Bu alanlardan başlıcaları; askeri pirotetnik, nükleer silahlar, havacılık için konpozitler, fotoğrafçılık kimyasalları, deterjan ve beyazlatıcılar, kağıt hamurunu beyazlaştırma, cam, porselen, emaye, tarım, metalurji, roket yakıtı, yanmayı önleyici, yapıştırıcı, haşere öldürücü, teksitl yıkama, boru çekme, ahşapta küflenme önleyici, deri kireci söktrücü ve nükleer güç reaktörlerinde muhafazadır. Bundan da önemlisi bor ürünlerinin kullanım alanı teknolojik gelişmelere paralel olarak her geçen gün daha da artmaktadır. Yurdumuzda ise Amerikağnın uzay teknolojisinde kullanıdığı bor cevherinden mutfak kapları ve sabun yapılmaktadır. Bu stratejik madenin %62ğsi sabun, %19ğu seramik, %6ğsı cam ve %6ğsı da kimya sektöründe kullanılmaktadır. Metalurji sektöründe ise kullanılmamaktadır. 

Dünya ve Türkiye

Dünya rezervlerinin %63ğü Türkiyeğde Dünyanın en büyük borat cevheri rezervlerine sahip olan Türkiye, dünya rezervlerinin %63ğüne sahiptir. Onu sırasıyla %13.7 ile Rusya, %10.3 ile ABD ve %4 ile şili takip etmektedir. Türkiye dışındaki ülkelerde dünyanın ancak 50-60 yıllık ihtiyacını karşılayacak olan bor rezervleri bulunurken, Türkiyeğdeki bor dünyanın hiçbir yerinde üretim yapılmasa bile dünyaya 350 yıl yetecek kapasitededir. Geçen yıl rafine bor ihracatına baktığımızda ise ABDğnin 1,300,000 ton, Türkiyeğnin ise yaklaşık 350,000 ton ihracatı bulunmaktadır. Türkiye toplam 1,050,000 ton, 700ğü ham (işlenmemiş ) bor olmak üzere 220 milyon USD ihracat geliri elde etmiş, ABD ise 800 milyon USD gelir elde etmiştir. Yılda 2.5 milyon ton bor üretmekteyiz ve Türkiyeğnin sahip olduğu rezerv miktarı ise 2.5 milyar tondur. Bu da 1000 yıl demektir. Bir başka deyişle 500-750 milyar USDğlik rezervimiz bulunmaktadır.


Gerekli yatırımlar yapılırsa, 

ihracat 800 milyon USDğye çıkar.


Türkiye maden ihracatı gelirinin %50ğsini sadece bordan elde etmektedir. 1980 yılında 122 milyon 849 bin USDğlik bor ihracatı gerçekleşirken bu rakam günümüzde 250 milyon USDğyi bulmaktadır. 

Türkiyeğnin bor ihracatındaki başlıca pazarlar ABD, Batı Avrupa, Japonya, Afrika, Hindistan ve eski doğu bloku ülkeleridir. Türkiye bor madenini rafine olarak ihraç etmek gerekli yatırımları yaptığı takdirde şu anki ihracatını 800 milyon USDğye çıkarabilir ve dünya ihracatının %50ğsini kontrol eder duruma gelebilir. Eğer bor madenlerini işleyecek bir tesis kurulursa 3 yılda 30 milyar USDğlik gelir etmek mümkündür.

Kamulaştırma Süreci

Eti Holding farklı fiyat uyguluyor. Osmanlı İmparatorluğu bor madeninin değerinden habersizdi. 1860ğlı yıllarda İngiliz Borax Consolidated Ltd. şirketi 60,000 Â£ karşılığı Susurlukğtaki Boraks sahalarının imtiyaz haklarını almış ve Pandermit adı altında ihraç etmeye başlamışlardır. 1935 yılında ise ilk kez MTA ve Etibank gibi kamu kuruluşlarına arama ruhsatı verilmiştir. 1956 yılında MTAğnın girişimleriyle Emetğteki borların Etibankğa devri sağlanmıştır. Böylece ilk kez yabancı bir şirketle birlikte Etibank da bor ihracatına başlamıştır. 1974 yılında Ticaret ve Enerji Bakanlığı tonu 25-30 USDğden satılan bor cevherinin fiyatını, taban fiyat uygulamasına giderek tonunu 70 USDğye yükseltmiş, böylece piyasada bor fiyatları bir anda 90 USDğye kadar yükselmiştir. Tüm bunların sonucunda 1978 yılında zamanın hükümeti Türkiyeğdeki bütün bor tuzu madenlerini devletleştirme kararı almıştır. Bu kamulaştırma sonucunda yüksek katma değer yaratan ürünler üretme görevi tamamen Etibankğa devredilmiştir. Günümüzde Eti Holding tek yetkili kuruluştur.

Günümüzdeki resmi rakamnlara göre;
ğ Eti Holding kendi müesseselerine 42 USD/ton,
ğ Yurt dışı piyasalara 141 USD/ton
ğ Yurt içi piyasalara 230 USD/tonğdan satmaktadır. 

Dünya bor pazarında bir borsa mevcut değildir. Uluslararası piyasada fiyatlar, pazarı kontrol eden iki tekel konumundaki Eti Holding ve USBorax tarafından belirlenmektedir. Ancak üreticiler gizlilik nedeniyle üretimlerindeki hammadde, yardımcı madde, işçilik ve vb. maliyetler ile bunların üretimdeki paylarını açıklamadıkları için bor bileşiklerinin maliyetinin ne olduğu bilinmemektedir. 

En son gelişme olarak 31 Mayıs 2001 tarihinde Ankara Onuncu İdare Mahkemesi, Eti Holdingği özelleştirme kapsamına alan karar için ğyürütmeyi durdurmağ kararı aldı.

SONUü

ğ Türkiye dışındaki bor madeni sahibi ülkeler kendi ihtiyaçlarını ancak karşılayabildikleri için Eti Holding %88ğlik dünya pazar payı ile bor madeni satışında tekel şirket konumundadır.
ğ Yabancı kuruluşlara 141 USDğden satarken, iç piyasaya 230 USDğden satması ilginçtir. Hatta bazen yerli kuruluşlara yapılan satışlar kesilip o kuruluşlar iflas aşamasına gelmişlerdir.
ğ Yerli ve yabancı kuruluşlar için farklı fiyat uygulaması ihraç ürünlerinin fiyatlarına 
Eti Holdingğin ihraç ettiği malı, yerli sanayici ithal etmektedir. yansımakta, bu da kayba sebep olmaktadır.
ğ Yerli kuruluşlara pahalı satılması nedeniyle yerli sanayi kurulamamaktadır. Mevcut sanayi de zaman zaman ihtiyacı olan bor madenini dışarıdan ithal etmektedir. Yani, Eti Holdingğin ihraç ettiği malı, yerli üreticiler ithal etmektedir.
ğ Bor madeninin %84ğü ham bor, %16ğsı rafine bor olarak ihraç edildiği için 500 milyon USD civarında kayıp olmaktadır. Eti Holdingğin yaptığı fiyat farklılaştırması yüzünden yerli rafine bor üretiminin yapılması engellenmektedir.
ğ Avrupa ülkeleri, rezervleri yok denecek kadar az olmasına rağmen bor uç ürünleri ve kimyasallarının en önemli pazarlayıcı ülkeleri arasındalardır. 
ğ Eti Holding Türk sanayi kuruluşlarına bor satmama eğiliminde olduğu için Türk sanayicileri Danıştayğa başvurmuşlardır. Danıştay da 1 Mayıs 2000ğde Türk sanayicilerinin maden satın alabileceği kararını almıştır. Ancak Eti Holdingğin bu karara rağmen iç piyasaya pahalı mal satma eğilimi sürmektedir.
ğ Dünya bor rezervlerinin %63ğünü bünyesinde bulunduran Eti Holding, 1.5 milyon/yıl civarında olan dünya bor üretiminden %31.4, USBorax da %38.9 gibi yakın paylar almaktadırlar. Ancak yıllık yaklaşık 1.2 milyar USDğlik parasal büyüklükten USBoraxğın aldığı pay %65, Eti Holdingğin ise %21ğdir. Bunun sebebi Eti Holdingğin 350,000 ton/yıl rafine bor ürünü satışına karşılık USBoraxğın 1.3 milyon ton/yıl rafine bor ürünü satışı gerçekleştirmesidir.

----------

